# Ferry to Ireland



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

what are the best ferry companies to use to get to Ireland

Cheers
DJM


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi DJM,

I don't think there is much to choose between them. We in Ireland believe there is a cartel and the cost of a 3 hour trip can be over €350.

Irish ferries and stena operate out of Dublin to Holyhead and Roslare to Pembroke. Stena and P&O do Belfast/Larne to Stranraer. The prices only seem to have a few pounds difference. The best ways to save money are to check travel at off peak days and times.

You may get a reduction with one of the clubs and I think stena give some reduction for age. Tesco vouchers can be used on most routes.

Irish ferries charge by height but the others charge by length, so this may be relevant. 

There are also ferries from Liverpool to Dublin or Belfast. The day sailing used to be cheaper than the night crossing but I have not used this.

You can also go by freight boat from Warrenpoint ( near Newry ) but you need to go at short notice and phone for quote, can't remember the port on the English side. I will find out the website from another forum and post it here later.

Hope this helps.

Davy


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

define 'best' -
cheapest?
most frequent?
most convenient departure point to you?
newest ships?
there's Stena, P&O, and Irish Ferries


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, back again.

http://www.seatruckferries.com/ports/warrenpoint#warrenpoint-heysham

The service seems to run from warrenpoint to Heysham, or Dublin to Liverpool.

Not used it myself, but was the subject of a thread on motorhomecraic the Irish forum. Supposedly cheap but needs to be booked close to possible departure date. Think it said they can take 2 motor homes, which I would guess is more to do with accommodation than capacity as it is an 8 hour crossing, so passenger numbers may be pivotal.

Have a good trip and if you need advice join the 'craic'

Davy


----------

